# BLT kebab appies



## kadesma (Jul 8, 2009)

cut some sour dough into 32 cubes,put in a bowl and drizzle with evoo,salt and pepper, take the skewers about 8 of them out of soaking water and start your kebabs..pre cook your bacon part way then cut it into 2 inch pieces..Now put a cube of bread on your skewer, followed by a piece of the bacon and then a grape tomato. Each skewer should have 4 bread cubes, 3 tomatoes Grill turning til bread is golden on each side..Arrange some salad greens, I like frise and mache, on a platter put your skewers on the greens with some Aioli on the side...    My kids will not eat uncooked egg yolks so I use the egg sub to make a garlic Aioli for them and sometimes I just make a thinned down garlic, lemon,  mayo...Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 15, 2009)

Kadesma - Can I steal this? I mean like really, steal it? I will do this thing the next time I grill.

Your friend Bob (and I originally spelled it Bib since I was drooling).


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Kadesma - Can I steal this? I mean like really, steal it? I will do this thing the next time I grill.
> 
> Your friend Bob (and I originally spelled it Bib since I was drooling).


 It's yours and I won't spill the beans, just hang on to the bib Bob
kades


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll do just that... but only because you gave permission.  I will also close my eyes and give you a virtual kiss

Bob ( I mean Bib).


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> I'll do just that... but only because you gave permission. I will also close my eyes and give you a virtual kiss
> 
> Bob ( I mean Bib).


 Thank you
kades


----------



## letscook (Jul 15, 2009)

they sound great, I been making antipasto kabobs using moz. cheese tomatoes chunks of salami, peproni, basil leaf, sometimes olives and marinate in It dressing 
now ill have another one  thanks


----------



## msmofet (Jul 15, 2009)

yummy!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2009)

letscook said:


> they sound great, I been making antipasto kabobs using moz. cheese tomatoes chunks of salami, peproni, basil leaf, sometimes olives and marinate in It dressing
> now ill have another one thanks


 Great, I think I'll borrow your kabob idea it looks wonderful and I've a garden full of basil,andgrape tomatoes and even cucumbers...All I need to get is some mozz...Thanks


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> yummy!!


 anything with bacon and tomato ahhhhh
kades


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 16, 2009)

msmofet-

Just so you know, your inbox is full 

And just to stay on topic, bacon and tomato makes even bad days go away.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 16, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> msmofet-
> 
> Just so you know, your inbox is full
> 
> ...


yes it does, well almost!! ok i will empty my box just for you!! LOL


----------



## msmofet (Jul 16, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> msmofet-
> 
> Just so you know, your inbox is full
> 
> ...


 my box is empty sweetie!! please fill with BLT's LOL


----------



## letscook (Jul 16, 2009)

Made them -- Great !   I made a Tazizki sauce istead. Spelling?? Sour cream, crushed garlic, grated cucumbers, S&P pinch of dill.


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds yumm! I'll do this recipe this weekend.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2009)

Thaicooking said:


> Sounds yumm! I'll do this recipe this weekend.


Enjoy and thanks for letting me know.
kadesma


----------

